
Elon Musk increases his stake in Tesla; buys 72,500 shares - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/elon-musk-increases-his-stake-in-tesla-buys-72500-shares/
======
AdamSC1
There is a lot that can be said about Elon Musk, some good, some bad.

But, one thing that I think is really valuable is that he seems to
consistently put his money where his mouth is and that's admirable.

------
hector_ka
I assuming he wants 2 things: -get a better control of which shareholder is
calling the shots -get the shares of the market to fend off the short sellers

